# Best Gloves



## NBFFD2433

I know that Nitrile gloves are best but what brand is the best. A lot of people use Kimberly Clark brand. What do you guys use?


----------



## Akulahawk

NBFFD2433 said:


> I know that Nitrile gloves are best but what brand is the best. A lot of people use Kimberly Clark brand. *What do you guys use?*


Whatever is in size "Large"...


----------



## Medic Tim

Akulahawk said:


> Whatever is in size "Large"...



This ^^


----------



## DesertMedic66

We offer 2 brands at work. These are by far my favorite out of the 2:

http://www.zeemedical.com/us/2_05-11nitrile/3278003.html


----------



## NBFFD2433

Thanks guys.


----------



## MMiz

I take what I can get.

I've used:

Microflex Diamond Grip Latex - My personal favorite, but haven't used in years due to latex allergies.
Dynarex Black Nitrile Exam Gloves - Seem to rip easily
Kimberly Clark Nitrile Exam Gloves - Good, but relatively expensive


----------



## NBFFD2433

MMiz said:


> I take what I can get.
> 
> I've used:
> 
> Microflex Diamond Grip Latex - My personal favorite, but haven't used in years due to latex allergies.
> Dynarex Black Nitrile Exam Gloves - Seem to rip easily
> Kimberly Clark Nitrile Exam Gloves - Good, but relatively expensive



I used to use Dynarex to. They felt powdery even though they were powder free.


----------



## NBFFD2433

DesertEMT66 said:


> We offer 2 brands at work. These are by far my favorite out of the 2:
> 
> http://www.zeemedical.com/us/2_05-11nitrile/3278003.html



I didn't know ZEE made gloves.


----------



## Akulahawk

Seriously, when it comes to gloves, I usually just go with an inexpensive glove that's nitrile, is powder-free, and has some kind of texturing for grip. Now if you deal with chemo patients, if they've had a treatment within the past 48 hours, you'll want gloves that are rated for working with chemo agents. I think the gloves above are rated for that. Otherwise, go with whatever's inexpensive...

My favorite gloves are those Microflex Diamond Grip gloves, but I can't use them because too many people are sensitive to latex. I'm not... yet.


----------



## DesertMedic66

NBFFD2433 said:


> I didn't know ZEE made gloves.



They don't. They are just one of the many suppliers of the Nitrile 911 gloves that I personally like. No powder, non-latex, textured, don't rip very easily.


----------



## NBFFD2433

DesertEMT66 said:


> They don't. They are just one of the many suppliers of the Nitrile 911 gloves that I personally like. No powder, non-latex, textured, don't rip very easily.



Ok.


----------



## NomadicMedic

The ones I wear are purple and we get them by the case.


----------



## DerekC

One of the agencies I have been doing my clinicals with still use latex. Are that many people sensitive to latex? I have never actually met anyone that is. I actually prefer them to nitrile, personally. I have sweaty hands and they seem to go on easier than the nitrile. It's embarrassing but i fight the nitrile sometimes.


----------



## NBFFD2433

DerekC said:


> One of the agencies I have been doing my clinicals with still use latex. Are that many people sensitive to latex? I have never actually met anyone that is. I actually prefer them to nitrile, personally. I have sweaty hands and they seem to go on easier than the nitrile. It's embarrassing but i fight the nitrile sometimes.



In NC all healthcare providers (including EMT s and Paramedics) must use nitrile just for the sake of allergies.


----------



## rwik123

http://www.microflex.com/~/media/Files/Literature/Domestic Spec Sheets/DOM_SpecSheet_SuprenoSE.ashx

These are by far the best gloves I've ever used. A bit thicker than your normal exam glove but that's why I like em.


----------



## TransportJockey

The best gloves are the ones that are on my truck and I don't have to pay for


----------



## Jawdavis

I was gonna say, the company I work for its mainly what ever gloves fit at the time!


----------



## Rialaigh

Small and easy to carry in a pocket
Easy to put on at a moments notice
Textured for grip
Not to thick
Something that will not tear ever
Comes in XXXL size...

...That is why I choose Trojan for all my glove needs...





Seriously though

Microflex Diamond Grip Latex   are by far the best I have ever used


----------



## DesertMedic66

Rialaigh said:


> Small and easy to carry in a pocket
> Easy to put on at a moments notice
> Textured for grip
> Not to thick
> Something that will not tear ever
> Comes in S size...
> 
> ...That is why I choose Trojan for all my glove needs...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously though
> 
> Microflex Diamond Grip Latex   are by far the best I have ever used



Fixed that for you :rofl:


----------



## Rialaigh

DesertEMT66 said:


> Fixed that for you :rofl:



     Can't believe it took that many posts and no one had made a glove joke


----------



## abckidsmom

DEmedic said:


> The ones I wear are purple and we get them by the case.



We use black gloves so we feel like ninjas. 

I use the kind called "Medium".


----------



## bbmtnbb

*Allergy*

I happen to have a pretty severe allergy to latex due to over use in past years.  The kind with powder will set off a respiratory reaction rapidly.  No anaphylaxis (as of yet).  I have managed to limit my contact and seem to be less sensitive to the occasional accidental brush to the skin. 

 I have read statistics (that vary widely!) that state up to 18% of healthcare workers have some type of latex sensitivity-presumably from repeated exposure.  I have also read that 5% of healthcare workers have a latex sensitivity-so take it for what it is. 

I like the medline aloetouch nitrile gloves-size small. ^_^

-I also carry every size with me to share with any partners I may work with to make sure they are not using latex.  I carry a variety.


----------



## Bosco836

rwik123 said:


> http://www.microflex.com/~/media/Files/Literature/Domestic Spec Sheets/DOM_SpecSheet_SuprenoSE.ashx
> 
> These are by far the best gloves I've ever used. A bit thicker than your normal exam glove but that's why I like em.



I second this.  The Microflex Supreno's an amazing balance of comfort and durability...definitely my first choice in gloves followed closely by the Microflex FreeForms.


----------



## richardharris908

Very useful...Thanks


----------



## Mariemt

DerekC said:


> One of the agencies I have been doing my clinicals with still use latex. Are that many people sensitive to latex? I have never actually met anyone that is. I actually prefer them to nitrile, personally. I have sweaty hands and they seem to go on easier than the nitrile. It's embarrassing but i fight the nitrile sometimes.



I'd say 60 to 70% of my squad is sensitive due to over use. Most also worked many years in clinics and hospitals, so exposure time was high.


----------



## mycrofft

I wrote a fifteen minute response about the confusions and popularities regarding "latex sensitivity" and the corruption of the scientific sources about immune-mediated responses, but in the face of real (if not scientifically supported*) personal concerns there is no discussion. 

If the deletion of rubber seems prudent, so be it and my sincere respect for the consideration shown by replacing each and ALL rubber-bearing BP cuffs, stethoscopes, urinary catheters, and anything with standard elastic (including underwear) coming in contact with patients or coworkers.

*I have met health care workers, generally not MDs (but sometimes them as well) who disseminate tales of latex allergy despite lack of evidence, but because there might be someone it helps.

EDIT:
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/9357374

AND I QUOTE:
"CONCLUSIONS: These data demonstrate that some natural rubber latex gloves, particularly nonsterile examination gloves, are contaminated with high amounts of endotoxin and proteins. These were found mostly on the inside of gloves and were released as very small respirable particles that were not physically associated with the powder. These findings support the hypothesis that endotoxin may be responsible for some of the tissue irritation associated with latex glove use. In addition, this material may be responsible for the enhancement of delayed and immediate hypersensitivity reactions to chemicals and proteins found in these products and offers a possible explanation for the disproportionate severity of these reactions."

So while it probably isn't the latex, it is the quality of the product. And, as the second red passage suggests, immune sensitization to these substances could potentiate reactions to non-latex glove items which also cary these substances…possibly even non-latex items entirely.


----------



## Rick Tresnak

Black Diamond XL


----------



## CANMAN

We get these at work and they suck. Too thin IMO: https://www.google.com/search?q=kim...AUIDygC&biw=1366&bih=689#imgrc=ywQhBTdvdUCpLM:

So I buy these to keep in my flight suit. Normally only have to buy 3-4 boxes a year because I typically use gloves from the sending facility if they're decent. If they suck they I will use my own stash, or if I'm on a scene call or need gloves in the A/C for some reason. They're nice and thick, textured, and also easy to tell if you get contaminated with blood or other funk. https://www.buyemp.com/product/high-five-blaze-10-5-pf-nitrile-glove-high-vis-orange


----------



## Giant81

Sorry for some necro thread digging, but I didn't see these mentioned.

Halyard Health Purple Nitrile Exam Gloves https://www.amazon.com/Halyard-Heal...X1MFQQ1E31A&psc=1&refRID=ZVZF32TGGX1MFQQ1E31A

They are the onese I've used the most, thicker, textured, never rip one.  The super thin ones I grab at the hospital once in a while are garbage and rip all the time.


----------

